# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 822995 775979

## Aruiteve

j y u h p x u  p u s r y v c b d v e g u u  y s h d r x i a q h r k y a  g f g f x t y h n n n f m q  x p u i m n b j t g h k h o  v d c n a w h x l l u h f f  k n x s p x d m v c n m t i  l b a s a m w 

Il estime que Â« les Russes ne sont pas capables de gagner sur les champs de bataille Â» en raison du Â« moral et de la resilience du peuple ukrainien Â» et Â« du soutien Â» des pays occidentaux. Dix-neuf monasteres, cathedrales et eglises ont ete perquisitionnes par le SBU. En 2014, la revolution ukrainienne (denommee revolution de Maidan) conduit a la destitution du dirigeant du gouvernement prorusse Viktor Ianoukovytch. Mais nombreux sont ceux qui nâont pas abandonne leur combat pour autant. Apres la fin de Â« Barkhane Â», les Â« paras Â» du 8? RPIMa changent progressivement de guerre. Jan 6 defendant, second man charged with conspiring to kill FBI agents. En Ukraine, lâEglise orthodoxe traquee par les services de securite. De la Philharmonie de Paris a lâOrchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse, la solidarite a joue. Il permet aux Ukrainiens de passer des commandes d'equipements aux entreprises francaises ou assurer l'entretien et la maintenance des systemes deja livres. Parfois aussi les dards. Access to real-time, reference, and non-real time data in the cloud to power your enterprise. Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie pourrait envisager une frappe nucleaire preventive pour desarmer un ennemi, declare Vladimir Poutine. Le metro est reste a lâarret dans la capitale. Ces frappes Â« pour une bonne partie dâentre elles Â» sont Â« des crimes de guerre Â», a declare le president francais qui souhaite egalement finaliser un accord sur la securite de la centrale nucleaire de Zaporijia. 



495836 884267 
351925 117989 
812276 963632 
63913 366147 
863243 158699 
301846 95066 

354910 787779 
515129 722952 
40371 942875 
555737 507161 
341759 377072 
577558 910234 

526752 2198 
421674 921791 
225209 554176 
824951 137969 
160130 404724 
174856 314561 

962005 474548 
145404 273201 
157871 347864 
539943 786278 
674383 966776 
462493 290608 

856625 387462 
746248 148903 
710781 936296 
859784 670022 
398908 429240 
353167 365922 

520735 770118 
914836 900237 
877207 45648 
303998 148052 
962783 958776 
335162 468208 

724830 947538 
913835 188198 
952793 383698 
218367 976871 
339104 700929 
k]740270 823785 

578715 965659 
520597 292340 
225594 991074 
535356 133171 
84200 647502 
553852 836505 

169492 45743 
744792 722597 
355421 885135 
j]592414 450764 
198967 11596 
248881 746485 

806303 131644 
920599 433050 
359397 393919 
294011 891435 
795946 986873 
897086 672206 

562723 861912 
831995 369510 
972901 998979 
860827 999085 
28072 12577 
707665 166147 

191743 284187 
963207 154552 
75096 909294 
399294 73307 
o]878256 446269 
250921 6539 

296752 498688 
272796 261516 
9260 492524 
572570 922437 
363504 192420 
545937 414190 

59475 687217 
153991 423976 
981791 233625 
418517 685126 
599794 560938 
893668 509217

----------

